# 2 Drucker an einem Rechner?



## Nash (10. Dezember 2003)

*1 Drucker an zwei Rechner?*

Guten Tag / Gute Nacht / Guten Morgen ihr ...  
Ich hätte da gern mal ein Problem undzwar geht es um das Problem ,,2 Drucker an einem Rechner!" .
Ich habe folgenden Drucker: 
*HP psc 750* 
Der Drucker ist an einem Rechner angeschlossen , nun möchte ich ihn gerne auch an dem 2.Rechner anschließen.
*Frage*: Was brauch ich dafür ( z.B. Kabel u.s.w )
                        Kann man das mit diesen Drucker machen ?


_Danke für eure Antwort(en) ..._ 
*MfG. Nash aka Dirk*


----------



## TypischerStudent (10. Dezember 2003)

Moin,

geh mal auf http://www.pearl.de dort bekommst du USB-Umschalter für mehrere PCs

z.B. Art.-Nr. PE-8261-48 für 24,90
oder PE-6614-48 für 9,90
oder PE 6615-48 für 16,90

viel spaß!


----------



## Norweger (10. Dezember 2003)

Wenn die Drucker unterschiedliche Anschlüsse haben, macht es das ganze noch einfacher. Wenn Drucker 1 zum Beispiel einen serielle Anschluss hat und Drucker 2 einen USB-Anschluss, dann brauchst du eigentlich nix weiter außer den Kabeln, die beim Drucker meistens mitgeliefert werden.

Wenn natürlich beide Drucker USB haben, musst du dir halt einen USB-Hub holen, wie TypischerStudent schon angedeutet hat.

Mit der Installation unter Windows dürfte es keine Probleme geben, weil du ja einen Drucker als Standarddrucker definierst.

MfG
Norweger


----------



## Nash (10. Dezember 2003)

Huch entschuldigung ich meinte 1 Drucker an zwei Rechner


----------



## Sinac (10. Dezember 2003)

Hö? *nixpeil*
Also egal was du jetzt willst, ob 1PC->2Drucker oder 1Drucker->2PCs, es gibt
dafür Switches zum umschalten zwischen den Geräten!


----------



## Nash (10. Dezember 2003)

Ich meine *EINEN* Drucker an *ZWEI* PCs.


----------



## BeeSTy (10. Dezember 2003)

Versuch doch mal, obs funktioniert weiß ich net, ob es möglich ist den einen rechner über den parallelen Anschluß anzuschließen und den anderen über das USB Kabel. Vielleicht  dat ja dann brauchste auch keine (relativ) teuren Switches etc.

MFG
Benjamin


----------



## TypischerStudent (10. Dezember 2003)

n'abend

ich habe das schon so verstanden : 1 Drucker an 2 PCs.

Mit den oben aufgeführten USB Hubs kannst du EINEN Drucker an ZWEI PCs anschließen. (Man kann den Drucker damit sogar an bis zu 4 PCs anschließen).

Ich lege dir hier unten mal den Link zu einem der Artikel hin. Lese es Dir doch einfach mal durch, dann weißt du, was ich meine. 

Mit diesem Gerät (ist mit 9,90 EUR das günstigste) kannst du EINEN Drucker an ZWEI PC's benutzen. Man kann mit einem Wahlschalter dann den PC auswählen:

http://www.pearl.de/product.jsp?pdid=PE6614&catid=1422vid=916&curr=DEM

Dazu benötigst du dann nur noch 2 USB Kabel.


----------

